# Growing a thicker back - what has actually worked for you?



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Something my back has always lacked is overall thickness. I train 2 x a week - once heavy, low volume, the other high rep high volume.

Exercises include:-

Weight and BW Pull-ups (pronated)

Inverted Pull-ups - chest touching bar

BB Rows

DB Rows

Cable Rows

Close Grip Pull Downs

I do deadlift but use Sumo stance.

Recently, I've been thinking of just going heavier, both days, as my chest has responded well to heavy, low volume, slow negative time under tension. I tried 6 weeks of higher rep volume training and honestly notice very little.

Just wanted to know what worked best for you guys.


----------



## blessed6383 (Jan 4, 2013)

I train my back twice a week both times heavy weight low volume ie 12-10-8 reps with 3 back exercise and works well for me

Deadlifts

Wide grip lat pull downs

Close grip lat pull downs

Have to remember though your back is made up of several different muscle groups so doing back only will not necessarily help bulk your back make sure u work shoulders and traps aswell


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Heavy rack pulls for thickness.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

blessed6383 said:


> I train my back twice a week both times heavy weight low volume ie 12-10-8 reps with 3 back exercise and works well for me
> 
> Deadlifts
> 
> ...


Traps are over dominant, I hit them once a week, just 25kg plates and rep out.

Rear delts are trained twice with face pulls of different hand variations and rever pec deck.

I was thinking of actually keeping between 5-6 reps max, as this is what I do for chest with 3-4 negatives and always responded well


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Squirrel said:


> Heavy rack pulls for thickness.


Agreed good exercise, but my piece of **** gym makes this difficult for me to incorporate - looking to move as soon as my contract ends.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Doing chins 3 times a week made my back grow whilst cutting


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Doing chins 3 times a week made my back grow whilst cutting


Yea been thinking of adding close grip neutral pull ups.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Doing chins 3 times a week made my back grow whilst cutting


Wont this give more width over thickness


----------



## BM1991 (Jul 2, 2013)

What kind of tempo are you using? If you're just swinging and slamming you're not going to get that kind of thickness you're after, go slow and feel the stretch.

Perhaps shift to a wider grip for some of your exercises too.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

But deadlifts and rows will give thickness

Also add in some trap work too


----------



## iron-train (Sep 4, 2010)

Heavy Deadlifts

Weighted Pull ups

Rack lifts if your lower back is giving way

I assure you if you are doing this two correctly, you will instantly notice size on your back.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

3 moves deadlifts bent over rows and chin ups.

Heavy as possible while still delivering all the tension into the muscle.

Control the negative.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Lots of heavy rowing


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

BM1991 said:


> What kind of tempo are you using? If you're just swinging and slamming you're not going to get that kind of thickness you're after, go slow and feel the stretch.
> 
> Perhaps shift to a wider grip for some of your exercises too.


There is no doubt in my form, I feel the movement and stretch and pumped to hell after my first 4 sets of rows. Honestly just think I need to go heavier, low reps. Apart from my arms and legs/calves doing 10-15 reps, I've began to see that the rest of my body doesn't get much from higher reps.


----------



## M31 (Sep 24, 2012)

wide / close chins will help width. heavy deadlift and t-bar rows help with depth (thickness)


----------



## BM1991 (Jul 2, 2013)

Cronus said:


> There is no doubt in my form, I feel the movement and stretch and pumped to hell after my first 4 sets of rows. Honestly just think I need to go heavier, low reps. Apart from my arms and legs/calves doing 10-15 reps, I've began to see that the rest of my body doesn't get much from higher reps.


Well that sounds like a definite starting point, go for a few high rep warm ups and then smash out some heavy sets.

Everyone's different aren't they so just keep plugging away!


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2013)

Heavy deads and wide grip chins built this.

It's all about working out what works for you.

Imo this changing up your training every 3 months, confusing the muscle is all boll0cks!

When you find what works do it till it doesn't.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Heavy deads and wide grip chins built this.
> 
> It's all about working out what works for you.
> 
> ...


Dam dude awesome back!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Mark2021 said:


> Wont this give more width over thickness


depends on your grip and body positioning


----------



## M31 (Sep 24, 2012)

ConP said:


> 3 moves deadlifts bent over rows and chin ups.
> 
> Heavy as possible while still delivering all the tension into the muscle.
> 
> Control the negative.


^^ This, control the negative, lift as heavy as you can but control it, were not powerlifters, its all about engaging the muscles were training


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

According to Dante Trudel of DC training fame, his top 3 exercises are

Back Thickness - Deadlift, bent over barbell row, rack pull


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Seeing rack pulls getting a lot of mention. Be looking into this, much appreciated chaps.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Heavy flat bb bench, my lats do all the work lol


----------



## M31 (Sep 24, 2012)

because it takes the emphasis off the legs


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Snatch grip deadlift, heavy 2-4rep conventional deadlifts and really heavy barbell rows with less than perfect form for 6-10reps are my favourites.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Do people do rack pulls and deadlifts in the same session?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Breda said:


> Lots of heavy rowing





ConP said:


> 3 moves deadlifts bent over rows and chin ups.
> 
> Heavy as possible while still delivering all the tension into the muscle.
> 
> Control the negative.


I wouldn't take advice from either of these two mate :whistling:


----------



## kefka (Apr 22, 2013)

T-bar rows

Dumbell rows

Chins

Cable rows - Narrow grip to waist and wide grip to chest

Rack deadlifts

A good pullover machine and some hammer strength machines work great for back too if you have access to them.


----------



## aman_21 (Jul 29, 2013)

15 rep 7 sets on lats, wide grip, inner grip, and rows!


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Heavy deads and wide grip chins built this.
> 
> It's all about working out what works for you.
> 
> ...


brb just going to cry


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Powercleans, Pullups, DB Rows. Not that I exactly have a thick back, but it is less scrawny than it used to be... a little bit anyway. :lol:


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Close grip lat pulldowns with the seated row attachment. And pullups....


----------



## jonnysmith123 (Apr 1, 2010)

heavy t bar rows really focus on the squeeze


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Just found a new gym with plenty of iron, squat racks and machines, should be able to make something happen by the next 4 weeks.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Dorian Yates back workout worked the best for me in terms of sheer mass, i then concerntrated on shape and aesthetics afterwards


----------



## jonyhunter (Oct 25, 2013)

Cronus said:


> Something my back has always lacked is overall thickness. I train 2 x a week - once heavy, low volume, the other high rep high volume.
> 
> Exercises include:-
> 
> ...


I guess everyone has a different take on back and most of them get good results.

I personally get the best from this:

Wide Grip Lat Pulldown

Close Grip Pull-ups

Bent over Dumbbell Rows

Machine Rows (single handed)

Weighted Hyperextensions

The onyl reason I'm not doing Deadlifts there is because I've usually trained legs the day before.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Do normal stance Deadlifts, not sumo. If it hasn't been suggested already.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Deadlifts

Wide grip pull up

One Arm Dumbell Rows I feel work better for me than Bent over rows


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

More test and growth with 1000cals 6-8 times per day.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Heavy rack pull and tbar rows the key word being heavy.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

oldskoolcool said:


> More test and growth with 1000cals 6-8 times per day.


With super-heavy DLs


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> With super-heavy DLs


agree


----------

